# Baby Surprise Jacket look-alike patterns crochet and knit



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

Just thought I'd add this article for free pattern links, some that mimic the ever popular BSJ baby sweater, crochet and knitted versions. http://www.examiner.com/knitting-in-providence/knit-and-crochet-sideways-patterns


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great find!

Thanks.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice thanks - goes from newborn to 6 years, very happy to have this pattern.


----------

